# Is your horse photogenic?



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

I was just wondering, I see on some of the pictures horseforum post have some pretty cute horses. I have taken some pictures of my horses. Which would explain my profile picture and my avatar picture  I looove taking pictures of wild horses. Maybe if it isn't too much to ask, if some people can post there most favourite pictures of your horse or you and your horses etc.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Mine aren't really, but my grandfathers team, they're something else


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh...my goodness... What breed are those cute little ponies? And Agreed, they are somethin' else


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Wahya said:


> Oh...my goodness... What breed are those cute little ponies? And Agreed, they are somethin' else


Haha, I have no idea. I think there is some shetland, but they came from a herd of about 40 with a stallion running around, so they really could be a whole bunch of things!


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh my! lol well they are very beautiful <3 I would love to have one lol


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

The fatness!!! Squee! Can I please have this one!? 










I think Nikki is pretty photogenic.. She will always perk her ears really cute for pictures.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny's photogenic when he wants to be! When he's got his attention on something, he's got that beautiful face going on. When he's waiting for dinner, not so much... :lol:

























His expression in this one is hilarious

































Okay, I think that's enough for now. I just can't get enough of this little boy!!


----------



## aleciabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

Please delete.


----------



## aleciabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

Those ponies are adorable! And Nikki is so cute!

I think my Bam is pretty photogenic .


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome photo's girls!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

all three of mine are pretty photogenic. The first is Romeo(some know him already)


























my heart horse, Pretzl

















and my two year old, Pickles


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> The fatness!!! Squee! Can I please have this one!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no, he's mine! And I'm not sharing! 
The *giraffe* boots!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol He's adorable! What's his name? I have to go pout now!! 

The giraffe boots are awesome.. When I first got them I figured every one would have them soon, like the blow up of zebra print, but it never happened. I'm the only person in our area with them.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> lol He's adorable! What's his name? I have to go pout now!!
> 
> The giraffe boots are awesome.. When I first got them I figured every one would have them soon, like the blow up of zebra print, but it never happened. I'm the only person in our area with them.


His name is Ben, and his brother is Bill :lol:

Haha, they're cute! I'm guilty of contributing to the blow up of zebra print ... My splint boots are zebra patterned. But I love the giraffe print!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Rodeo is pretty photogenic....


















































Im done! I promise! I have tons!!!


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

csimkunas6 said:


> Rodeo is pretty photogenic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow he is gorgeous! How old is he?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wahya said:


> Wow he is gorgeous! How old is he?


Thank you! He is 2.5years old. Growing up fast!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I think so


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> His name is Ben, and his brother is Bill :lol:
> 
> Haha, they're cute! I'm guilty of contributing to the blow up of zebra print ... My splint boots are zebra patterned. But I love the giraffe print!


LOL He looks like a Ben! If he goes missing you shouldn't look at my house. :wink:

Thanks, me too..


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> LOL He looks like a Ben! If he goes missing you shouldn't look at my house. :wink:
> 
> Thanks, me too..


:rofl: Okay!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm going to go with no..not really photogenic at all.

I have very few actual presentable pictures of her. sigh.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Poseidon said:


>


lol, she looks so impressed!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

That is by far my favorite picture of Abby..ever.. ****yface FTW!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I would like to say that both of my horses are photogenic. 




















Especially my mare, she can look stunning just standing in her paddock. 










But her baby isn't bad either.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

aghhh <3 I LOVE Romeo, Stella, and Stellababy. I always get some odd looks when I see threads with pictures of them and squeal.

Oh yeah...my mare it _definitely_ photogenic...
















NOT! XD especially around geldings and when being mouthed for the first time. Ahaha.Thankfully she's gotten a LITTLE bit better, but I don't know. She's notorious for giving me death glares and nasty faces when I pull the camera out. Heres a few good ones though.

She's 4 1/2 now.









her expression makes me laugh every time in this one xD




























The therapy pony that I use though, Myss Pony- definitely _is_. The only time you get a half way bad picture with her is when she's making crabby pants faces at you xD

ignore my farmers tan and general awefulness xD this was during our pumpkin patch and we'd both put in a hard days work. Unfortunately I came out looking like poo, and she looked amazing as always.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh yeah....charlies REAL photogenic....








but for realz he can be pretty dang cute when he wants to be....most of the time he wants to get so close to you though that you cant get a shot!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Clava said:


> I think so


 Frances Taylor takes wonderful photos, I love her work, must get a photo shoot of our guys in the spring as he only lives about 10/12 miles from us.


----------



## Wahya (Nov 6, 2012)

These pictures look fantastic!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ro's fairly photogenic..


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

aghhh <3 you have no idea how much I love Rowan's head. Its so noble.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

"My" horsey friends are very photogentic, but i'm biased of course lol.  First is Bonnie, 12 year old solid cremello paint mare, then is her kids 4 1/2 year old Cheyenne and 17 month old Tequila. All I have to do is point the camera at them and they start posing for me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like to think that some of mine are photogenic.

Dobe is especially. Part of that comes from him having a super expressive face and very supersized personality LOL




































As for the rest of them, they have their moments LOL
Big John:


















Denny:









Rafe:









Taz:









Tiny:









Bessie (though her photogenic moments are about as rare as an albino horse:wink:









Even ****y old Pokey can look impressive for the camera occasionally


----------



## daddyspaycheck (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a toss up between This one:








And This One:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

So many purrdy horses!

Mine...well...sometimes he is...



















...and sometimes he isn't!


----------



## loveisabug (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine's just so gorgeous! :lol: But seriously it's impossible to take good pics of her. If I have a camera she has to be right up in my face the whole time. Any other time she couldn't care less about me.


----------



## royalhkay (Sep 13, 2012)

So many beautiful horses on here!!! 

I love my big boy!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Frances Taylor takes wonderful photos, I love her work, must get a photo shoot of our guys in the spring as he only lives about 10/12 miles from us.


She is fantastic, just a shame I live on the South of England and she lives in Shetland!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some of my better photos








How cute is Casper
















Love this one of Ricky
















































































Just of them and a few photo I have alot more where they came from.

Clava I am lucky to live on the westside of Shetland like her, and she is offering to do free photoshoots of shetlands ponies from shetland so maybe in the summer when the mud is gone as she is still doing it.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

my guy is very photogenic


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

When I see my horse is the pasture, he always looks gorgeous and I think "am I ever lucky". Mane flying in the wind, tail flagged, neck arched, lifting his legs really high.... And then the camera comes out and he turns into the epitome of DERP. He has such a beautiful way of carrying himself, but the camera comes out, his ears get all mule-y, his lip droops and his head either goes straight up or to the ground. He's just like me, totally unphotogentic and silly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I am somewhat sure that my gelding is photogenic, at least, when he tries:




























But he gets his occasional DERP looks, too -


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

*cough* I got this gem today..


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

:lol: Thats gotta be the best, worst yet cute, photo I have ever seen of a horse. I LOVE it:clap:.


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Headshots! not so much there thing.
but body shots they put life into !
My girl redwing loves "posing" (;


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

i think these two horses are very photogenic. The pally is my best friends horse and the bay is the one i ride  oh and i had to share the dog because shes photogenic too! too bad shes not my dog though


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lets see, Phoenix was photogenic when he was a baby.









Okie on the other hand, is extremely photogenic.

















Lena... sometimes...









Ladybug would be my most photogenic. Though I lost all my picture that have added up over the years.


----------

